# Mia agility again!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay, I'm so glad to be back from our short vacation doing CGC class. 

Just for those interested here's the run-down for today. She started off being a little fearful and had a random fear of the teeter which has NEVEr happened. I think she got there expecting obedience and her doggy friends then was confused by the new classmates and being back outside. We had introduced it to her and she was zipping back and forth on it but today.. nope. Terrified of the teeter. So we reworked teeter a few times and then it seemed like she clicked back into the agility game and she was pretty on the rest of the time.

She does have this tendency to stop and follow her nose... So we're rewarding focus and paying attention to me between runs. Her attention span is just... short. lol

Her tunnels are still slow though. Neither of mine like tunnels. With Mia, it would be her charging in then she just kind of goes slowly through the tunnel to the end, then starts running again. I'm thinking about buying a small tunnel to practice with at home. 

A frames and jumps were awesome. A frame is her favorite. 

The other dogs in the class are an aussie (supposedly but it's strange looking), a malinois, and a really cool corgi. Mia is holding her own.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool, Go Mia!!! Now we need pics, (hint,hint)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Is the tunnel stretched out? Gatsby had some issues with the tunnel at first, and we made some huge steps over it by scrunching up the tunnel and having him blast through that. As he got okay with that, I stretched it out. If you have access to the equipment outside of class, I bet you can fix it pretty quick.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My favorite thing in agility class is watching the little dogs go over the A frame. I wish I could watch Mia! We have a scottie who is just precious


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a little Papillon in our Agility class. She just loves the tunnel but we start off with it very short and straight until they are running through it fast. Every time she gets the chance, she races over to say hello to Remmy and Kiska, which is not what the owner wants but she is sure cute and friendly with everyone.


----------

